

NASA Rover Confirms First Drilled Mars Rock Sample - uvdiv
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/news/msl20130220b.html

======
ghshephard
I love how they are taking precautions with the 150-micron screen based on a
failure at JPL of one of their test system.

"In response to information gained during testing at JPL, the processing and
delivery plan has been adjusted to reduce use of mechanical vibration. The
150-micron screen in one of the two test versions of CHIMRA became partially
detached after extensive use, although it remained usable. The team has added
precautions for use of Curiosity's sampling system while continuing to study
the cause and ramifications of the separation."

------
ccozan
Indeed, the start of extra-terrestrial mining ( the exploration part - no
exploitation ATM ).

Altough this is mining on a planet ( with gravity and atmosphere) , I am keen
on asteroid mining, physics could be quite different there. Even the Moon
could be quite difficult to mine ( due to the dust ).

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Indeed, different. No gravity or wind to blow away dust - it will just hang
there, for 10,000 years, a growing problem as mining activities continue.
Gripping a rock to drill becomes a major problem - no weight to press the
drill into the surface. Then, when a chuck of material is gotten loose, it
will just drift away - how to tether it, guide it into a smelter? How does the
smelter keep the material contained, how does it separate metal from slag in
zero gravity?

There are half a dozen major engineering hurdles before asteroid mining can be
attempted. Add to that transportation and energy hurdles - also unprecedented
in mining history. Finally, control delay of minutes make remote operation
impossible - will have to be completely automated.

Right now asteroid mining is a pipe dream. It would be far easier to do deep-
core mining right here on Earth for instance - none of those issue apply. I
don't say it would be easy - just easier than asteroid mining.

~~~
abdullahkhalids
Earth density ~ 1g/cm^3 = 1000kg/m^3 ~ Asteriod density Asteroid Radius = 1km.
Asteroid mass = 4/3pi _R^3_ density = 4.2x10^12kg

acceleration = G M/R^2 = 280 micrometers/second

if initial velocity is zero, a dust particle will settle in about 300 seconds
from a height of 10m at this acceleration.

They can always escape if initial speed is high, but if not, they will settle
down pretty fast.

Use science!

~~~
Scaevolus
Earth's density is 5.5g/cm^3. Asteroid densities vary, averaging maybe
2.5g/cm^3. Metallic asteroids are about 5g/cm^3.

------
octagonal
It really shows we're still in our very early baby steps of space exploration
when drilling a hole in a different planet is considered marvelous news.

------
Aardwolf
I with they had gone for a more spectacular title, e.g. "Robot drills hole in
Mars!".

~~~
uvdiv
I actually submitted this story as "Curiosity robot drills hole in Mars rock.
Unprecedented in history". HN altered it to match the press release.

